# EXCLUSIVE



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

FROM THE TEXAS FAMILY:

I would like to take this time to announce a new and improve EXCLUSIVE car n bike club. I know we are starting this topic over but after a long meeting we decided to kick it up a notch and show people we mean business. We all know layitlow is here for information and tech. To help people out or chat with homies. Lately its been getting out of hand. So with that said family, lets kick this to another EXCLUSIVE level.

















Drop’em – TEXAS

Los-Spiderman – TEXAS

Noe from Texas – TEXAS

SsccrreewwhheeaaDD – TEXAS

Bert - TEXAS


As of June 3, 2007. EXCLUSIVE !!! reppin TEXAS.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 27 2008, 05:48 AM~11449516
> *FROM THE TEXAS FAMILY:
> 
> I would like to take this time to announce a new and improve EXCLUSIVE car n bike club. I know we are starting this topic over but after a long meeting we decided to kick it up a notch and show people we mean business. We all know layitlow is here for information and tech. To help people out or chat with homies. Lately its been getting out of hand. So with that said family, lets kick this to another EXCLUSIVE level.
> ...


COMING SOON "KIKI" -TEXAS....................


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 27 2008, 05:48 AM~11449516
> *FROM THE TEXAS FAMILY:
> 
> I would like to take this time to announce a new and improve EXCLUSIVE car n bike club. I know we are starting this topic over but after a long meeting we decided to kick it up a notch and show people we mean business. We all know layitlow is here for information and tech. To help people out or chat with homies. Lately its been getting out of hand. So with that said family, lets kick this to another EXCLUSIVE level.
> ...


yess sirr EXCLUSIVE is in your face like mase!!! wussup world? hope everybody doin good.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

|:|


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 27 2008, 08:22 AM~11450176
> *what's up
> *



Chillin at work, just got out of a meeting homie. We were discussing about that dumb hurricane GUSTAV. How is everything over there? Family?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What about the other chapters? Does this mean that your only going to stay in Texas? :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2008, 10:38 AM~11451162
> *What about the other chapters? Does this mean that your only going to stay in Texas?  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
OH WAIT IM FROM TEXAS ...........NEVER MIND....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 27 2008, 10:42 AM~11451188
> *
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> OH WAIT IM FROM TEXAS ...........NEVER MIND....
> *


so thats a no huh...


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2008, 12:38 PM~11451162
> *What about the other chapters? Does this mean that your only going to stay in Texas?  :dunno:
> *


Guess if they had chapters everywhere they wouldn't be so EXCLUSIVE... :dunno:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup family, Exclusive is here to stay and not only out there in the US but also out here in Europe. In october its going to be 1 year we started the Belgian chapter, and until now we didn't regret any second for makin this decision  In Exclusive we received all the respect and attention that we never received somewhere else in the past, we made new friends, new connections and all type of stuff we don't have out here, this all motivates us on moving on, because people here don't give a shit (yet) about all this lowrider lifestyle, but we got the support of the clubmembers that live over the ocean, and that all is what motivates us on keep on building and makes us proud to be in Exclusive   

some pics from our chapter :0 

Plaque :0  









My trike Sweet Dreamz (champ of france & belgium)

















My 64 Impala

















Kevin's Royal Blue Casino

















Milz, Smile Now Cry Later (retired, soon to bust out: Fatal Sunrise :0 )

















Milz, Cherry Passion









Not in Belgium, but out in France, Marlo with his Clownin' Players 









New member joining the chapter, Stijn, 63 Impala

















thats about it for our chapter for the moment  more to come for sure, this is just the beginning :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so whats the difference between topics?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2008, 01:43 PM~11452691
> *so whats the difference between topics?
> *


nothing. it will end up like the last one :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 27 2008, 01:25 PM~11452483
> *whatup family, Exclusive is here to stay and not only out there in the US but also out here in Europe. In october its going to be 1 year we started the Belgian chapter, and until now we didn't regret any second for makin this decision    In Exclusive we received all the respect and attention that we never received somewhere else in the past, we made new friends, new connections and all type of stuff we don't have out here, this all motivates us on moving on, because people here don't give a shit (yet) about all this lowrider lifestyle, but we got the support of the clubmembers that live over the ocean, and that all is what motivates us on keep on building and makes us proud to be in Exclusive
> 
> some pics from our chapter  :0
> ...


  Whats up Tony. Looking good there bro.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 27 2008, 10:43 AM~11451197
> *so thats a no huh...
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: IDK............WHERES DROPEM WHEN YOU NEED HIM


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

We will talk about new shirts soon and upgrade our club contact info


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 27 2008, 11:25 PM~11452483
> *
> 
> Not in Belgium, but out in France, Marlo with his Clownin' Players
> ...



Arent the parts made out of solid brass or something? :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 27 2008, 05:50 PM~11455035
> * We will talk about new shirts soon and upgrade our club contact info
> *


WHATS UP REC CANT WAIT TILL I GET MY SHIRT ............BIG EXCLUSIVE...
........................OH YEAH TU MADRE.......................REC....... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 27 2008, 05:50 PM~11455035
> * We will talk about new shirts soon and upgrade our club contact info
> *


 :thumbsup: GET AT ME TOMORROW, I HAVE TO MEET THE LADY FOR THAT.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

"Problemas" EXCLUSIVE Baytown T.X


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family how you all been


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 27 2008, 05:31 PM~11454871
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: IDK............WHERES DROPEM WHEN YOU NEED HIM
> *


probably asleep. :|


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Aug 28 2008, 02:53 AM~11455063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatup D, all good arround here bro, milz should be arriving in belgium pretty soon


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 28 2008, 02:46 AM~11458574
> *yes they are, why pay big bucks for gold plating when you can get it done like this and it looks the same    plus its strong as hell and you just have to polish it up once in a while   he was one of the first to do it, and when i go for new parts made in europe, i'm gonna go the same way, because even if you chrome plate them you pay less because there isn't no cupper phase to do, imediately  the chrome goes on  :biggrin:
> whatup D, all good arround here bro, milz should be arriving in belgium pretty soon
> *


yea i wish i could have got his parts to him in time


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah, just send them by USPS (not UPS) and declare it as a gift so they don't fuck him up on import taxes, but i guess the shipping rate itself will be high because of the size and weight of the parts...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 28 2008, 03:02 AM~11458590
> *yeah, just send them by USPS (not UPS) and declare it as a gift so they don't fuck him up on import taxes, but i guess the shipping rate itself will be high because of the size and weight of the parts...
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 27 2008, 11:47 PM~11458233
> *wuz up family how you all been
> *



Working fool. You know how it is nothing but work, work, work. How is everything going in your end ? Your girl? Is she back home?


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

what it do family
I'm glad to see that everybody is doing good
Can't wait for next year


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 28 2008, 10:46 AM~11460883
> *what it do family
> I'm glad to see that everybody is doing good
> Can't wait for next year
> *


Wuz up LOS, man it feels great to get a fresh start and all. So whats up man!? 

I should be able to start to ruise the blazer by this weekend. I will swing by.


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 28 2008, 11:02 AM~11461050
> *Wuz up LOS, man it feels great to get a fresh start and all. So whats up man!?
> 
> I should be able to start to ruise the blazer by this weekend. I will swing by.
> *


Cool


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:44 AM~11461369
> *Cool
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 28 2008, 05:56 PM~11464868
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn that sucks about ur bars man.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup family  

today was my last day of work, should be puttin in some work on the chrysler in the next weeks, have to finish that one too even though the impala is here, can't forget the chrysler   tomorow they announce good weather so should be takin the 64 out too :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice, im prolly takin my dads ride out for a trip


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 29 2008, 02:14 PM~11473037
> *whatup family
> 
> today was my last day of work, should be puttin in some work on the chrysler in the next weeks, have to finish that one too even though the impala is here, can't forget the chrysler      tomorow they announce good weather so should be takin the 64 out too  :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice. Here in Southeast TEXAS were Im at we have Hurricane Gustav, Tropical Storm Hanna, and 2 Low Depression Storm we are looking at. So I will not be flipping the blazer this weekend. I hope you have a nice day. :biggrin:


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wus up world every thang good on my side!! this hurricane shit aint no joke my aunt went out to buy sum survival stuff today.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm thats fucked up, so i posted up all them pics so you guys can relax and check them out  

heres the link to the album with the pics in it  

APOW 2008 Antwerp Pictures

enjoy it!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

nice pics homie


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice pics amb


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks guys, i must remind you that all the pics are mixed up because some pics were made by me and others by D-Low (must mention him other wise hes gonna start jibjabin and shit like that :roflmao: )


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

can anyone guess who this is?

when i went to houston last year, hahaha


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2008, 07:06 PM~11474963
> *can anyone guess who this is?
> 
> when i went to houston last year, hahaha
> ...



:biggrin: That was # ????????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2008, 07:06 PM~11474963
> *can anyone guess who this is?
> 
> when i went to houston last year, hahaha
> ...



I THINK HE IS THE SAME GUY THAT SHOWED UP WITH THIS THE FOLLWOING EASTER BASH: AND MADE THE SPORT TRUCK JULY 06 MAGAZINE:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Aug 29 2008, 07:06 PM~11474963
> *can anyone guess who this is?
> 
> when i went to houston last year, hahaha
> ...


I love those rims :0  , you should have made your new 13's like that but I havent seen them up close so...  
wasup everyone, im just finishin the display, got all the parts and metal for the bike, will ship the frame+metal to amb at atr to finish the frame  
meanwhile savin some cash fo the paint  
after that put the bike together and im done


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 29 2008, 04:26 PM~11473935
> *nice pics homie
> *


X2............ OH YEAH TU MADRE DROPEM ................... :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you know whats missin behind that back windshield   bitch is HUGE when its parked in my small street :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 30 2008, 10:09 AM~11478280
> *you know whats missin behind that back windshield      bitch is HUGE when its parked in my small street :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


damn that boy big


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wussup world? nice pic's amb.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 30 2008, 12:34 PM~11478926
> *wussup world? nice pic's amb.
> *



Wuz up Devin? It sucks moving to houston and your first couple of week we might have to go cause of hurricane.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Aug 30 2008, 07:30 PM~11478369-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 30 2008, 12:43 PM~11478970
> *Wuz up Devin? It sucks moving to houston and your first couple of week we might have to go cause of hurricane.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: SAY FOOL DRIVE YOUR CHIT OVER HERE TO MY CRIB I GOT A SPOT IN MY GARAGE......... FOR MY EXCLUSIVE MEMBERS......... :cheesy:


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wusup world?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Aug 31 2008, 08:05 AM~11482819
> *wusup world?
> *


was the deal with this whole storm thing, gustav?
hope yall gon be fine


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

so far it looks like it's not gonna hit the texas coast, but i feel really really bad for the people that live where it does hit, it's gonna be bad


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

yeah I noticed that :0 
hope everyones gon be fine.
I redid cherry passion yesterday pics later tonight


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 1 2008, 01:21 AM~11488128
> *yeah I noticed that  :0
> hope everyones gon be fine.
> I redid cherry passion yesterday pics later tonight
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 31 2008, 11:16 AM~11483491
> *was the deal with this whole storm thing, gustav?
> hope yall gon be fine
> *



It'a all good. I have a store in Sulphur, Louisiana n I have to be up and ready for that. Here are some pics I took last night:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

DANG...........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 30 2008, 12:09 PM~11478280
> *you know whats missin behind that back windshield      bitch is HUGE when its parked in my small street :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Malverde619 (Dec 21, 2006)

impala looks good amb


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Whats up people!

How is everything going on.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 2 2008, 02:18 AM~11492005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatup drop'em, i'm helping my dad putting tilles at home for the next few days :biggrin: other then that its all good arround here


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 1 2008, 09:16 PM~11493591
> *Whats up people!
> 
> How is everything going on.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

HEY, Sup Exclusive Family? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Sep 2 2008, 02:51 AM~11495547
> *HEY, Sup Exclusive Family?  :biggrin:
> *


wasup homie


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Sep 2 2008, 02:51 AM~11495547
> *HEY, Sup Exclusive Family?  :biggrin:
> *



Wuz up D-LOW! Whats the deal homie?

Finally back to my normal job duties. Its freaking ghost town here today in Beaumont.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 06:36 AM~11495921
> *Wuz up D-LOW! Whats the deal homie?
> 
> Finally back to my normal job duties. Its freaking ghost town here today in Beaumont.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: YOU SEE DEAD PEOPLE......... :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

aint there like cops or soldiers over there?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 2 2008, 07:09 AM~11496038
> *aint there like cops or soldiers over there?
> *



No not more, maybe I will run into them when I go into Louisiana later on today.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

hope everything turns out ok for my homies


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 2 2008, 07:45 AM~11496209
> *hope everything turns out ok for my homies
> *



I hope so too.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

THAT BOY D-LOW


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:roflmao: D-Low is the man, you always laugh your ass off when your with him, thrust me :biggrin: :biggrin: 


keep us updated how things go over there drop'em


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 2 2008, 09:13 AM~11496683
> *:roflmao:  D-Low is the man, you always laugh your ass off when your with him, thrust me  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> keep us updated how things go over there drop'em
> *



Everything is going cool. I guess this week we can play catch up at work. But it doesnt look to good next week as we have 2 storm heading west from their current locations. They already told us to get ready to ride out another hurricane if it comes this direction. Its pretty tight, cause you never know what could happen.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm, we lucky in europe that we don't have such things over here, must be pretty fucked up to always be scared for such things that can come up...  hope it all works out good!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

x2


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 2 2008, 09:32 AM~11496807
> *damm, we lucky in europe that we don't have such things over here, must be pretty fucked up to always be scared for such things that can come up...   hope it all works out good!
> *



Im going to send one that way...............................lol


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 2 2008, 04:23 PM~11496367
> *THAT BOY D-LOW
> 
> 
> ...


AHHAAH :roflmao: I should post some pics of AMB and Milz their faces ahhaah 
Damn old pic  but good times  

lmao


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 2 2008, 05:32 PM~11496807
> *damm, we lucky in europe that we don't have such things over here, must be pretty fucked up to always be scared for such things that can come up...   hope it all works out good!
> *



x3  :nosad:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Low_@Sep 3 2008, 11:17 AM~11507199
> *AHHAAH :roflmao: I should post some pics of AMB and Milz their faces ahhaah
> Damn old pic  but good times
> 
> ...



Post them up


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

so that fool D-Low has pics of us :0 :0 :0 hope he isn't gonna post up the fucked up ones :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

he dont got no guts to put things on teh intranetz :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

iv been talkin to some guy in belgium who is realy interested in buying cherry passion, not the last version but the luxury edition.
ill keep you guys posted


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 4 2008, 06:27 PM~11520964
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE..............................................


Hey Raul are you showing in VEGAS ? Me and my wife will be there so let me know


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 4 2008, 09:09 PM~11517616
> *iv been talkin to some guy in belgium who is realy interested in buying cherry passion, not the last version but the luxury edition.
> ill keep you guys posted
> *


sell that bitch :biggrin: i'm gonna sell my street to, it takes space in my garage and i barely ride it because of this fucking weather :uh:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 4 2008, 07:04 PM~11521269
> *NICE..............................................
> Hey Raul are you showing in VEGAS ? Me and my wife will be there so let me know
> *


Right now don't know pieces are everywhere cutting it *REAL REAL* close. Got your message this morning. :biggrin: Give you a call later on. Aight.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 5 2008, 03:26 AM~11524385
> *Right now don't know pieces are everywhere cutting it REAL REAL close.  Got your message this morning. :biggrin:  Give you a call later on.  Aight.
> *



Tight. Let me know wuz up.


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wusup world? this is one of my bikes called "TEXUS".


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 5 2008, 07:01 AM~11524811
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Dont get stuck on those speed bumps outside your house now.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 5 2008, 04:01 PM~11524811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 5 2008, 07:03 AM~11524819
> *:0  Dont get stuck on those speed bumps outside your house now.
> *


lol i wont i be fuckin my car up. preciate it amb.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 4 2008, 06:27 PM~11520964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dedication


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 4 2008, 07:27 PM~11520964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 5 2008, 07:01 AM~11524811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wwuuzz uupp SSCCRREEWWHHEEAADD
hhiitt mmee uupp ssoo wwee ccaann ttaallkk


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Sep 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11530255
> *wwuuzz uupp SSCCRREEWWHHEEAADD
> hhiitt mmee uupp ssoo wwee ccaann ttaallkk
> *


lol wus goin own? yea ill call u in just a sec.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Raul and his has extra EXCLUSIVE fender braces. If you are interested let TonyO know. I might get them just to have them.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Sep 5 2008, 06:18 PM~11530255
> *wwuuzz uupp SSCCRREEWWHHEEAADD
> hhiitt mmee uupp ssoo wwee ccaann ttaallkk
> *



Wuz up LOS, you want me to get some COLD ones for this weekend


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is some work im doing for a members ride:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is his car, many more mods to come by yours truly:


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

looks clean i didnt know you know how to do shit like that!! pretty coool


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 6 2008, 10:49 AM~11534696
> *looks clean i didnt know you know how to do shit like that!! pretty coool
> *



There a couple of more things you dont know. Before the build of 2 d grave, I ad my fun with a couple of cars and trucks. When my son was old enough he wanted a bike, so that were I went back into the bike scene with my son. Now im going back to the truck/car scene cause I need to catch up on alot of work. Now im workiong on this car and my BLAZER and coming up a nice truck project that will need the entire club force to tear apart. We will talk about that tomorrow in the meeting.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is the finish product, I started at 9am this morning and finished both of them at noon


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin good homie


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

These finally came back from the platers!!! Gonna pick them up tonight and post pics in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 6 2008, 03:24 PM~11535990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bet they are badass huh!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup brothers  

all looking good in here :0


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wussup world?? jus got back from tha meeting, it went well. i enjoyed myself alot hate i had to leave so soon but itta be aight. wussup los, wussup rec hope yall boys hadda safe trip home.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 7 2008, 07:06 PM~11543000
> *wussup world?? jus got back from tha meeting, it  went well. i enjoyed myself alot hate i had to leave so soon but itta be aight.  wussup los, wussup rec hope yall boys hadda safe trip home.
> *


He lives next door fool.


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

lol i fogot. safe walk home homie. mann i wish this lil bitch i wus talkin to had a car so she could come to my side of tha city an c me. its all good tho. well fellas ima call it a night. ima dismantle "texus" an give it to los prolly by tha end of tha week.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies how is everything


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup wicked :wave:

its all good out here bro, no shows comming up though  i think the 2008 season is done for us, atleast something shows up at the last minute...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 8 2008, 05:05 AM~11545985
> *whatup wicked :wave:
> 
> its all good out here bro, no shows comming up though    i think the 2008 season is done for us, atleast something shows up at the last minute...
> *


yea it is busy as fuck getting ready for x-mas and next spring we have alot going on from the lowrider bikes and over stuff we are setting up


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

cool  

yow milz, i saw your parts and bike for sale on kapaza  :biggrin: i think i'm gonna do the same, gonna take off the good parts (birdcage pedals, birdcaged continental kit) and sell the bike all stock and keep those parts cuz you don't see them alot anymore, especialy the birdcaged continental kit :0 do you have any stock pedals by the way? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 8 2008, 06:46 AM~11546341
> *cool
> 
> yow milz, i saw your parts and bike for sale on kapaza   :biggrin:  i think i'm gonna do the same, gonna take off the good parts (birdcage pedals, birdcaged continental kit) and sell the bike all stock and keep those parts cuz you don't see them alot anymore, especialy the birdcaged continental kit  :0  do you have any stock pedals by the way?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it sells easier that way, still waiting on the dude to send me a mail, got his phone number so thats safe


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 7 2008, 07:06 PM~11543000
> *wussup world?? jus got back from tha meeting, it  went well. i enjoyed myself alot hate i had to leave so soon but itta be aight.  wussup los, wussup rec hope yall boys hadda safe trip home.
> *


Yes sir it was a good meeting 
And yes we had a good trip home


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 8 2008, 10:24 AM~11547894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Sep 8 2008, 10:42 AM~11548048
> *Yes sir it was a good meeting
> And yes we had a good trip home
> *


The grilled chicken was good.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 8 2008, 10:44 AM~11548057
> *Cool pic.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 6 2008, 03:24 PM~11535990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam it that bad ass dogg hope chrome looks good


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 8 2008, 07:44 PM~11548057
> *Cool pic.
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wussup world? pretty cool pic.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 8 2008, 12:24 PM~11547894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic but why does it have those letters


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 8 2008, 07:35 PM~11551644
> *nice pic but why does it have those letters
> *


fatboy would most likely be thr photagrapher.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2008, 05:38 PM~11551673
> *fatboy would most likely be thr photagrapher.
> *



Say Juan i heading to your town this weekend, if that stupid HURRICANE heads this direction. So HOOTERS or what?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 8 2008, 08:53 PM~11552423
> *Say Juan i heading to your town this weekend, if that stupid HURRICANE heads this direction. So HOOTERS or what?
> *


yes sir. Theres a car show sunday. saturday we will kick it hooters!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2008, 06:54 PM~11552431
> *yes sir. Theres a car show friday. saturday we will kick it hooters!!!
> *



Tight. After I get done at work it will be friday night when I get to you. So we can meet up on Saturday. PM me your Number


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 8 2008, 08:58 PM~11552484
> *Tight. After I get done at work it will be friday night when I get to you. So we can meet up on Saturday. PM me your Number
> *


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry people but can't seem to find my camera so gonna be a while before I can post any pics.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 9 2008, 03:43 AM~11555942
> *Sorry  people but can't seem to find my camera so gonna be a while before I can post any pics.
> *



Its okay I seen enough


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2008, 05:38 PM~11551673
> *fatboy would most likely be thr photagrapher.
> *


jep, its my photographers name


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wussup world juust got back from spendin tha night at this bitches house wut every one up to today? anythang new hapnin?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/ike_texas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 9 2008, 08:32 PM~11561922
> *http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/ike_texas
> 
> *


sorry noe


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 9 2008, 06:32 PM~11561922
> *http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/ike_texas
> 
> *



U know the routine, if it does go your direction and we are okay to stay here, you and your family are more than welcome to stay here.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 9 2008, 08:04 PM~11562877
> *U know the routine, if it does go your direction and we are okay to stay here, you and your family are more than welcome to stay here.
> *


  family


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

EXCLUSIVO


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup family, so how are things going out there?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

all good over here, cruise commin up sunday might go and take cherry passion for a ride :nicoderm:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

God Bless you guys who are in the path of the hurricane


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 11 2008, 07:52 AM~11575068
> *God Bless you guys who are in the path of the hurricane
> *


x2 :angel:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 11 2008, 07:52 AM~11575068
> *God Bless you guys who are in the path of the hurricane
> *



Thanks Homie, I just finished securing my home and sending my Fam. away. REC is in Dallas already and Im heading to work then Dallas to meet my family


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 27 2008, 05:48 AM~11449516
> *FROM THE TEXAS FAMILY:
> 
> I would like to take this time to announce a new and improve EXCLUSIVE car n bike club. I know we are starting this topic over but after a long meeting we decided to kick it up a notch and show people we mean business. We all know layitlow is here for information and tech. To help people out or chat with homies. Lately its been getting out of hand. So with that said family, lets kick this to another EXCLUSIVE level.
> ...


SICK ASS BOKES BRO .......


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 11 2008, 02:54 PM~11578325
> *Thanks Homie, I just finished securing my home and sending my Fam. away. REC is in Dallas already and Im heading to work then Dallas to meet my family
> *



Our Prayers are with you and your family. And REC too!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 11 2008, 06:10 PM~11579019
> *Our Prayers are with you and your family. And REC too!
> *


x2


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 11 2008, 04:10 PM~11579019
> *Our Prayers are with you and your family. And REC too!
> *


Thanks my friend  At this time me and my family are in Alvarado Texas 1185 hwy 
in Days Inn a lil pack but doing good..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo my prayer are with all you guys down stay safe


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 11 2008, 08:25 PM~11580149
> *Thanks my friend   At this time me and my family are in Alvarado Texas 1185 hwy
> in Days Inn a lil pack but doing good..
> *


 :thumbsup: Ive been on the phone all day checkin on my family in Baytown, LaPort, Pasadna,,and South Houston. Its one big head ace. Some dont want to leave. Yall be safe. I might be bustin ass to get down there to help out today.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 11 2008, 07:52 AM~11575068
> *God Bless you guys who are in the path of the hurricane
> *


X16861

You guys get the hell out of there.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin: 

Drop'em VS. Ike 

Stay Tuned.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 12 2008, 11:42 AM~11586010
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Drop'em VS. Ike
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 12 2008, 01:42 PM~11586010
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Drop'em VS. Ike
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

wuz up family 
Hope every body is doing good
Rec, Drop'em, and Screwhead call me let me know
Was going on with you'll
I'm going to San Antonio


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Hope y'all are okay.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 12 2008, 11:42 AM~11586010
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Drop'em VS. Ike
> ...


ike won :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

you all be carefull out there club brothers!!!! keep us updated


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

all texas members doin ok????


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 15 2008, 06:08 PM~11605710
> *all texas members doin ok????
> *


x2

wicked had rec on the phone and he was doing ok, don't know about the rest though...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

shit wheres everybody at?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

A lot of Houston and Galveston areas still have no power. They may not have any way to get online.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 15 2008, 01:29 PM~11607281
> *x2
> 
> wicked had rec on the phone and he was doing ok, don't know about the rest though...
> *


yea if i knew drop'em number i would have called him


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

talked to dropem n rec the other day ...they both ok and their families too...thought i'd let ya kno...........


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 16 2008, 09:18 PM~11621118
> *talked to dropem n rec the other day ...they both ok and their families too...thought i'd let ya kno...........
> *



dats good to hear bro


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Sep 16 2008, 08:19 PM~11621134
> *dats good to hear bro
> *


x2 thanks homie for lettin us know


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

everyone is doing good
But no power 
My house got fuck up 
But thanks to my I- phone I can get online


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 03:30 AM~11623465
> *everyone is doing good
> But no power
> My house got fuck up
> ...


keep us updated homie


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 12 2008, 11:42 AM~11586010
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Drop'em VS. Ike
> ...



I'M STILL HERE, I AINT GOING NO WHERE FUCK IKE.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

that some good news that you are all doing good


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOS-SPIDERMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 03:30 AM~11623465
> *everyone is doing good
> But no power
> My house got fuck up
> ...



WHATS UP LOS! HEY IF YOU NEED ANYWHERE TO STAY MY HOUSE IS HERE. I GOT ALL POWER, WATER, GAS BACK. REC YOU TOO. 

We are okay, REC I KNOW YOU ARE STILL IN DALLAS........ STAY THERE YOUR CAR IS IN YOUR BEDROOM......... HAHAHAHAHA. YOU GOT POWER TOO. SO BRING YOUR ASS HOME.

Thanks to everyone, out there for the support.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GLAD TO HEAR YA'LL ****** ARE ALRIGHT................HAVE U HEARD FROM SIC.......


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

good to hear


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 17 2008, 07:48 AM~11623873
> *GLAD TO HEAR YA'LL ****** ARE ALRIGHT................HAVE U HEARD FROM SIC.......
> *



yeah jus talked to him a lil while ago...he's good...staying at his moms...no power at his house but everything is good wit him.....said to tell layitlow Wassup


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

was passing by old files and found this video of pro rider jam, didn't posted it up yet so here it is, the big bitch on the turntable  sound is'nt the best though, but atleast you see it spinning  :biggrin: 






now i'm hoping on a big show to set it up with full display again (can probaly wait for months again  ) i just love it when its on the turntable :yes: 

oh and yeah the trike is still powered up, the power converter is in the turntable box and even when its spinning, the trike still receives the full power capacity and no cables roll up or some shit like that  so i don't have to worry about getting out of power, i can hook up what i want and run it all day :biggrin: how many top contenders have that huh???  :biggrin: most of the time i see them running a battery on the turntable bar...


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

post pics of the club bikes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 17 2008, 05:42 PM~11628652
> *was passing by old files and found this video of pro rider jam, didn't posted it up yet so here it is, the big bitch on the turntable    sound is'nt the best though, but atleast you see it spinning  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bike looks crazy i love it


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 17 2008, 04:42 PM~11628652
> *was passing by old files and found this video of pro rider jam, didn't posted it up yet so here it is, the big bitch on the turntable    sound is'nt the best though, but atleast you see it spinning  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FREAKING NICE


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks guys, heres another video i did at the pro rider jam. we see milz, me and kevin watching like fools hahaha and even my parents pass by, they always out there supporting me   






i'm digging all the videos out, wait when i get to apow show were i filmed D-Low doing his talk :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 19 2008, 12:01 AM~11637781
> *thanks guys, heres another video i did at the pro rider jam. we see milz, me and kevin watching like fools hahaha and even my parents pass by, they always out there supporting me
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahhah nice videos anthony, i'm jealous of your turntable !!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 18 2008, 04:01 PM~11637781
> *thanks guys, heres another video i did at the pro rider jam. we see milz, me and kevin watching like fools hahaha and even my parents pass by, they always out there supporting me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup brothers  

just back home from working on the 64, i'm having a hard time with her but thats gonna be like that in the beginning until the car will be completely checked up.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

took the street bike for a spin today and kevin took his bike too, shit it was sooooo niceeee, been a long time since i didn't lowride with that bike   people were getting crazy and we were repping with our exclusive shirts


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

same here dogg, went cruisin with the street for an hour with the exclusive shirt and after that I put the plaque in my dads ride and went for another ride around town :nicoderm:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks to SIC and Wolfie's Airbrushing in Baytown:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 21 2008, 05:55 PM~11659130
> *Thanks to SIC and Wolfie's Airbrushing in Baytown:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 21 2008, 06:55 PM~11659130
> *Thanks to SIC and Wolfie's Airbrushing in Baytown:
> 
> 
> ...



 hey u still going to bring the mirrors......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 21 2008, 05:01 PM~11659170
> * hey u still going to bring the mirrors......
> *



Yes Sir. I have GOLD twisted grips for your bars if you want to use them too!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 21 2008, 05:55 PM~11659130
> *Thanks to SIC and Wolfie's Airbrushing in Baytown:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ice


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 21 2008, 07:02 PM~11659179
> *Yes Sir. I have GOLD twisted grips for your bars if you want to use them too!
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

Cruel Intentions - 85' S-10 Blazer (Special thanks to SIC 713 and *The Most Hated* Official Sponcors)
i hope its not who i thunk it is. if it is than you fucked up


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD DROP'EM :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

by the way, any news on my package or are the post offices not working yet since the huricane?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 22 2008, 10:05 AM~11659199
> *ice
> *


is a helluva drug.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 21 2008, 05:17 PM~11659274
> *Cruel Intentions - 85' S-10 Blazer (Special thanks to SIC 713 and The Most Hated Official Sponcors)
> i hope its not who i thunk it is. if it is than you fucked up
> *



You probably know him................ But the difference is that HE DOES PEOPLE GOOD WHO PAY THE BUCKS........ LITTLE KIDS LIKE YOU NICKLE AND DIMING WONT GET NO WHERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 21 2008, 05:25 PM~11659322
> *LOOKIN GOOD DROP'EM  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> by the way, any news on my package or are the post offices not working yet since the huricane?
> *



Its loaded in my truck. As soon as the post office opens up for shipping its in your direction


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

lookin good drop'em


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 22 2008, 08:12 AM~11663627
> *lookin good drop'em
> *



Thanks Man. I still have alot more work to do. I still have to rip all the gutz out of it and think about what or how I will replace the guts. The outside mods are 95% done. The paint scheme is all written down ready for execution in about 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

so, me and my dad a workin on my dads ride and slowely turning it into a bomb.
this is the type of car my dad has. volvo amazone.
Im gonna prove that a euro car can look tight ass hell and still be a respected low.










car has alot of potential as you can see
I know these aint lows but you get the image went it lays low  




































something that will be mounted


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 21 2008, 09:17 PM~11660205
> *You probably know him................ But the difference is that HE DOES PEOPLE GOOD WHO PAY THE BUCKS........ LITTLE KIDS LIKE YOU NICKLE AND DIMING WONT GET NO WHERE.  :biggrin:
> *


that statement is bulshit. no matter what he charges the work should be good. dont tell me you set the price if your the buyer, thats imposible. the seller or in this case the worker sets the price


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Sep 22 2008, 03:14 PM~11667483
> *that statement is bulshit. no matter what he charges the work should be good. dont tell me you set the price if your the buyer, thats imposible. the seller or in this case the worker sets the price
> *



Just put it this way. SPONCORSHIP and PUT HIS NAME OUT THERE. The truck is in my garage all done 1 month thats all he took


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Once again I would like to thank SIC713 and Wolfie's Airbrush:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 21 2008, 07:03 PM~11659185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


decided not to wait on ole boy


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 05:52 PM~11669083
> *decided not to wait on ole boy
> *



That guy from the wheel section? FUCK HIM


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 22 2008, 05:48 PM~11669038
> *Once again I would like to thank SIC713 and Wolfie's Airbrush:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 23 2008, 03:45 PM~11673743
> *lookin good homie
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 23 2008, 02:21 PM~11677223
> *x2  :0
> *


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

so the blazer is pretty much done or still work in proces? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 23 2008, 02:24 PM~11677256
> *so the blazer is pretty much done or still work in proces?  :biggrin:
> *


No its still in process far from being done. I set high standards for it. Its my 3rd blazer and my 5th lowrider so This one is going to be my special one. I have spent alot of time and head aches to this one so RADICAL and DRIVABLE is what its going to be.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 23 2008, 11:27 PM~11677296
> *No its still in process far from being done. I set high standards for it. Its my 3rd blazer and my 5th lowrider so This one is going to be my special one. I have spent alot of time and head aches to this one so RADICAL and DRIVABLE is what its going to be.
> *


looking forward to see some pics of it  keep up the good work


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 23 2008, 02:30 PM~11677345
> *looking forward to see some pics of it    keep up the good work
> *



I sure will. When I have time to take it out and open it all up I will take pics


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

what's up guys, haven't been on in a while. just letting you all know, i'm not done with bikes, i'll be working on another showbike/daily soon

Gotta Represent Exclusive!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 23 2008, 05:59 PM~11679205
> *what's up guys, haven't been on in a while.  just letting you all know, i'm not done with bikes, i'll be working on another showbike/daily soon
> 
> Gotta Represent Exclusive!!!!
> *



THE 9TH WONDER OF THE WORLD IS ALIVE.LOL


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

yes i am, just been busy and haven't had a chance to get on lately.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 23 2008, 06:02 PM~11679236
> *yes i am, just been busy and haven't had a chance to get on lately.
> *


Thats cool. So are you coming down for MAGNIFICOS or what?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'm planning on it, yeah, hope i can make it out there, i wanna see Ms Dani again lol!!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 23 2008, 06:06 PM~11679283
> *i'm planning on it, yeah, hope i can make it out there, i wanna see Ms Dani again lol!!!!
> *



Yeah I need to update the pics yall took from last year


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 23 2008, 07:08 PM~11679316
> *Yeah I need to update the pics yall took from last year
> *



what pics?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WASSUP NOE,HOW YOU DOIN?WHATS THE 411?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 23 2008, 06:12 PM~11679375
> *what pics?
> *



Dont act dumb fool.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 23 2008, 07:15 PM~11679404
> *WASSUP NOE,HOW YOU DOIN?WHATS THE 411?
> *



what's up bro, i'm just here checking for anything new.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HOPE THE WHOLE FAMILIA'S OK,SEEN HOW BAD IT WAS FROM THE NEWS.....


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 23 2008, 07:17 PM~11679438
> *Dont act dumb fool.
> *



oh yeah :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 23 2008, 07:20 PM~11679499
> *HOPE THE WHOLE FAMILIA'S OK,SEEN HOW BAD IT WAS FROM THE NEWS.....
> *



yeah, we didn't get any part of the hurricane, it hit the houston area, 270 miles from here, so it didn't affect us


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 23 2008, 06:23 PM~11679543
> *oh yeah :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



MADE IN HEAVEN. NOW THATS EXCLUSIVE MATERIAL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 23 2008, 06:59 PM~11679205
> *what's up guys, haven't been on in a while.  just letting you all know, i'm not done with bikes, i'll be working on another showbike/daily soon
> 
> Gotta Represent Exclusive!!!!
> *


well thats good to hear if you need anything just holla


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is another before clear:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 23 2008, 06:24 PM~11679566
> *yeah, we didn't get any part of the hurricane, it hit the houston area, 270 miles from here, so it didn't affect us
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 21 2008, 06:55 PM~11659130
> *Thanks to SIC and Wolfie's Airbrushing in Baytown:
> 
> 
> ...


somebody hook me up with this dude. all the other airbrush guys be bullshittin too much


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 23 2008, 08:23 PM~11679543
> *oh yeah :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you aint that tall. what are you standing on? :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 23 2008, 09:39 PM~11682131
> *somebody hook me up with this dude.  all the other airbrush guys be bullshittin too much
> *



Come to my house, he is working out of my house due to no power at his shop. Give me a call


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is another wheel half way done no clear yet:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 24 2008, 07:42 AM~11684076
> *Here is another wheel half way done no clear yet:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks good bro


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 24 2008, 09:24 AM~11685243
> *looks good bro
> *




Thanks Homie


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is SIC putting in work at my house:











Wolfie (Califas) Puting down on the airbrushing at my house:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 24 2008, 07:08 PM~11690204
> *Here is SIC putting in work at my house:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 24 2008, 06:08 PM~11690204
> *Wolfie (Califas) Puting down on the airbrushing at my house:
> 
> 
> ...


thats has to be hard :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 25 2008, 04:12 PM~11694477
> *thats has to be hard :0
> *


x2, but its worth the effort


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 25 2008, 08:11 AM~11694837
> *x2, but its worth the effort
> *



Not hard at all. It took him 2 hours to do the airbrushing and clear the rims 4 us.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 06:48 PM~11695033
> *Not hard at all. It took him 2 hours to do the airbrushing and clear the rims 4 us.
> *


Any silver leafing planned? Silver leaf looks bad ass on blue, better than gold leafing on blue IMO


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2008, 08:58 AM~11695115
> *Any silver leafing planned?  Silver leaf looks bad ass on blue, better than gold leafing on blue IMO
> *


I had planned on it but after the patterns and murals I dont want to over kill the rims. I think it would look cluttered


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 07:03 PM~11695144
> *I had planned on it but after the patterns and murals I dont want to over kill the rims. I think it would look cluttered
> *


naw not if you do it in moderation it'll look good with some silver leaf trim either on the outer or inner edge with pinstripe outlining it.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I dont know maybee its just enough or maybee to much just check the rims under the finished blazer and post a pic, that makes it easyer to say


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2008, 09:16 AM~11695224
> *naw not if you do it in moderation it'll look good with some silver leaf trim either on the outer or inner edge with pinstripe outlining it.
> *



We had all that planned but the way the truck is going to be it would of looked to croweded


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

wheels looking nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Sep 25 2008, 02:08 PM~11698241
> *wheels looking nice  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank Homie. So am I going back Fredriksburg for some more menudo


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 23 2008, 10:40 PM~11682138
> *you aint that tall.  what are you standing on? :biggrin:
> *


she was holding me up :roflmao:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 04:09 PM~11698249
> *Thank Homie. So am I going back Fredriksburg for some more menudo
> *


thats a deffinate but not until next year. i have to get all my guys set up from out here in cali.since we moved out here it's all going to be over the phone but as for the show inda durty burg thats still happening as usual


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

dropped the 4 at koen's garage, hes gonna heal her


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

TTT For Exclusive.....Whut up Drop 'em!?


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 26 2008, 04:10 AM~11704337
> *dropped the 4 at koen's garage, hes gonna heal her
> 
> 
> ...


he will take good care of the 64


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 26 2008, 05:10 AM~11704337
> *dropped the 4 at koen's garage, hes gonna heal her
> 
> 
> ...



damn, your lucky


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 26 2008, 06:43 AM~11704716
> *TTT For Exclusive.....Whut up Drop 'em!?
> *



Whats up Bro!


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 26 2008, 09:28 AM~11705811
> *Whats up Bro!
> *


whuts goin on man?  ...Where You Been Hiding??...You Gonna Come Down To ATX For The Wego Show This Weekend At The Expo Center :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 26 2008, 11:48 AM~11707012
> *whuts goin on man?  ...Where You Been Hiding??...You Gonna Come Down To ATX For The Wego Show This Weekend At The Expo Center :biggrin:
> *



I dont think I will homie. I have been putting in work on the blazer the last couple of weeks before and right after IKE! Im going to take the wifey and son out this weekend. I also have to go pick up my carhauler I got made for the blazer in Jasper, Texas. Im taking SIC with me.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker+Sep 26 2008, 04:05 PM~11704816-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why noe? that ain't my garage you know :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 26 2008, 01:39 PM~11708217
> *I dont think I will homie. I have been putting in work on the blazer the last couple of weeks before and right after IKE! Im going to take the wifey and son out this weekend. I also have to go pick up my carhauler I got made for the blazer in Jasper, Texas. Im taking SIC with me.
> *


thats wassup  ...handle your bizz, im sure all the hard work goin into your blazer and whatever other projects you have will pay off BIGTIME in the end :cheesy: ...you are gonna take your car to the los magnificos show this year, arent you?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Sep 26 2008, 02:00 PM~11708519
> *thats wassup  ...handle your bizz, im sure all the hard work goin into your blazer and whatever other projects you have will pay off BIGTIME in the end :cheesy: ...you are gonna take your car to the los magnificos show this year, arent you?
> *



No Sir. The blazer is in radical mode right now so you know how much time goes into that. Everything on this blazer has to be done correct not half assed like others. Its going to street drivable to wear I dont have to worry about it breacking down or shit getting screwed up, I want to ride my shit and show strong at the same time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 09:03 AM~11695144
> *I had planned on it but after the patterns and murals I dont want to over kill the rims. I think it would look cluttered
> *


if you want all the tire and wheel points you better leaf and stripe the whole thing


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

its not always about the points... fk a point system..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2008, 02:37 PM~11708874
> *its not always about the points... fk a point system..
> *


it is if you care about winning


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

its about love and riding it not winning a 12 dollar trophee 





just my 2 cents


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Sep 27 2008, 05:46 AM~11713254
> *its about love and riding it not winning a 12 dollar trophee
> just my 2 cents
> *


get a refund on your 2 cents. cuz we dont need it


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 26 2008, 02:09 PM~11708625
> *No Sir. The blazer is in radical mode right now so you know how much time goes into that. Everything on this blazer has to be done correct not half assed like others. Its going to street drivable to wear I dont have to worry about it breacking down or shit getting screwed up, I want to ride my shit and show strong at the same time
> *


:thumbsup: THATS THE RIGHT WAY TO ROLL :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2008, 06:12 AM~11713304
> *get a refund on your 2 cents. cuz we dont need it
> *


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 26 2008, 02:45 PM~11708317
> *yeah i'm pretty sure he will
> why noe? that ain't my garage you know  :biggrin:
> *



the hell with the garage, you have a 64!!!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

x2 lucky mofo uffin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah but she's giving me a hard time  but its totaly normal, this car didn't receive alot of mechanical attention, so actualy everything has to be checked out to gain some confiance on it again, cuz how the car is now i don't dare to hit the road to go to milz place for example, only drive it arround my town but soon it will be road ready


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

come over to my town then we can have a lil cruise around town


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Sep 28 2008, 03:51 AM~11718872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 PICS.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yup thats the plan, already have a big order at classic industries :biggrin: 

milz and myself are planning on doing a big get together with the cars and bikes to get some nice pics  but probaly for next summer so i can get some 13's on there


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

jep, but in the meantime we can cruise togheter, my dad ordered some lowering springs yesterday + we are gonna mount his new rimz and whitewallz this weekend so hopefuly it's ready by the time I gotta drop of my frame at your house


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I REMEMBER :


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

WAT IT DEW GUEY .........................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 29 2008, 05:42 PM~11732071
> *WAT IT DEW GUEY .........................
> *



Chillin Fool. Trying to get into bed have to go in early to work tomorrow, but lil got me hook like a crack head on crack.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 30 2008, 05:19 AM~11733757
> *Chillin Fool. Trying to get into bed have to go in early to work tomorrow, but lil got me hook like a crack head on crack.
> *


i know how that feels :roflmao: 

so whats the situation in texas now? things better over there?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 30 2008, 08:40 PM~11736326
> *i know how that feels  :roflmao:
> 
> so whats the situation in texas now? things better over there?
> *


 :0 your a crack addict?


haha, jj mang.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:roflmao: 

no no man i'm clean  but i'm a LIL addict lol, i spent to many hours on this thang :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 30 2008, 09:00 PM~11736374
> *:roflmao:
> 
> no no man i'm clean   but i'm a LIL addict lol, i spent to many hours on this thang  :biggrin:
> *


haha...true, this place is addictive, even if nothings happening on here.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah its pretty much dead but theres always something to do, i'm checkin out some builds in de project rides section :0 :biggrin: and when theres totaly nothing just gotta go to off topic lol, some crazy peeps in there :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 30 2008, 03:40 AM~11736326
> *i know how that feels  :roflmao:
> 
> so whats the situation in texas now? things better over there?
> *


Everything seems to be gettting back to normal. Southeast, Texas still has some towns closed. I think there is still 160,000 residents without power. Galveston looks bad, crystal Beach and Boliver will never be the same. To manny house missing


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm still sucks for some people... i'm glad you all didn't have any heavy problems


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 30 2008, 07:00 AM~11736846
> *damm still sucks for some people... i'm glad you all didn't have any heavy problems
> *



I just had a big tree fall, i think we had twisters cause the way the trees were wrapped. My neightbor cut it down and hauled it off so I just had to rake up the yard and I have to fix some of my roof cause of missing shingles. The lower parts of Baytown were hit pretty heavy. My homies mom leaves down there and my old house is located down there. Im just glad nothing happend to them down there.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 30 2008, 06:46 AM~11736545
> *Everything seems to be gettting back to normal. Southeast, Texas still has some towns closed. I think there is still 160,000 residents without power. Galveston looks bad, crystal Beach  and Boliver will never be the same. To manny house missing
> *


damn  i feel sorry for all them people that lost everything


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 1 2008, 12:00 PM~11750329
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 1 2008, 12:38 PM~11750682
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh: 


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 30 2008, 07:51 PM~11743590
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up fooker :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 1 2008, 01:02 PM~11750904
> *wuz up fooker  :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :buttkick: :burn:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

:ugh: :biggrin: 

supp brotherz?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 1 2008, 02:13 PM~11751632
> *:ugh: :biggrin:
> 
> supp brotherz?
> *



:machinegun:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin: HI! BYE!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

WASSUP EXCLUSIVE, HEY ANY OF YOU GUYS LOOKIN FOR A RIDE TO VEGAS, GOTTA EXPEDITION HEADING THAT WAY AND GOT A COUPLE EXTRA SEATS, HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED...ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS GET TO FT WORTH AND HAVE A PLACE TO STAY ONCE WE GET THERE, ITS DEFIANTELY A CHEAP WAY TO GET THERE AND BACK IN A COMFOTABLE RIDE...LEMME KNOW...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 1 2008, 08:31 PM~11755539
> *WASSUP EXCLUSIVE, HEY ANY OF YOU GUYS LOOKIN FOR A RIDE TO VEGAS, GOTTA EXPEDITION HEADING THAT WAY AND GOT A COUPLE EXTRA SEATS, HIT ME UP IF YOUR INTERESTED...ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS GET TO FT WORTH AND HAVE A PLACE TO STAY ONCE WE GET THERE, ITS DEFIANTELY A CHEAP WAY TO GET THERE AND BACK IN A COMFOTABLE RIDE...LEMME KNOW...
> *


Thats a cheap way to get there.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 1 2008, 10:34 PM~11755571
> *Thats a cheap way to get there.
> *


trying to hook it up, plus it will help us out on gas, may even have a lil room in the trailer for a bike :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 1 2008, 01:00 PM~11750884
> *:uh:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


hows the blazer commin along?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 2 2008, 07:35 AM~11758178
> *hows the blazer commin along?
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 11:49 AM~11760235
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  

any exclusive homies goin to vegas?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 3 2008, 06:15 AM~11767557
> *
> 
> any exclusive homies goin to vegas?
> *


No, I guess im going alone. Like always im alone.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 3 2008, 06:50 AM~11767717
> *No, I guess im going alone. Like always im alone.
> *


didnt know you were going  
your takin the blazer?
doesn't rec or sic go or ragunnes?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 3 2008, 06:59 AM~11767762
> *didnt know you were going
> your takin the blazer?
> doesn't rec or sic go or ragunnes?
> *


 :nono: Not this year. I wasnt going to go, but since I had to cancel last year because of my job, they were kind enough to re-set everything for this year. So I f didnt go this year I would of lost this trip n money. Next year we will go with blazer hopefully


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 3 2008, 07:02 AM~11767771
> *:nono:  Not this year. I wasnt going to go, but since I had to cancel last year because of my job, they were kind enough to re-set everything for this year. So I f didnt go this year I would of lost this trip n money. Next year we will go with blazer hopefully
> *


cool, maybee i'll meet you there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 1 2008, 02:50 PM~11751396
> *:twak:  :buttkick:  :burn:
> *


do not make me put you on a time out lmfao


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 01:49 PM~11760235
> *:thumbsup:
> *


this would help it out.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=365205&st=0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 3 2008, 12:28 PM~11769867
> *this would help it out.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=365205&st=0
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 3 2008, 01:32 PM~11769887
> *:0 nice
> *


especially for only $1500 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

crzay fuckin deal :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 3 2008, 12:46 PM~11769998
> *especially for only $1500  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


telling me hell the frame alone is worth that


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hell yeah thats a good deal, too bad it isn't reinforced but hey for show its good :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 3 2008, 12:05 PM~11770166
> *hell yeah thats a good deal, too bad it isn't reinforced but hey for show its good  :0
> *


drop'em ridin his radical blzer to :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 3 2008, 02:05 PM~11770166
> *hell yeah thats a good deal, too bad it isn't reinforced but hey for show its good  :0
> *


it aint like hes gonna be putting 6 pumps and 25 batteries in it....itll be fine if he jsut takes care of it.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah true, gotta take good care of it, thats alot of chrome


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Oct 3 2008, 11:28 AM~11769867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I appriciate everyone looking out, its a nice frame but im doing this my way. True im not putting 6 pumps and a shit load of batteries. I will let SHORTY'S Hydraulics deal with that. But in the mean time The frame would have to be re-inforced, fully wrapped because its going to be driven every weekend it will be driven and hitting switches to all local shows. MY BLAZER WILL NOT BE A TRAILER BITCH. I'm going to ride her ass till the wheels fall off.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 3 2008, 02:41 PM~11771020
> *I appriciate everyone looking out, its a nice frame but im doing this my way. True im not putting 6 pumps and a shit load of batteries. I will let SHORTY'S Hydraulics deal with that. But in the mean time The frame would have to be re-inforced, fully wrapped because its going to be driven every weekend it will be driven and hitting switches to all local shows. MY BLAZER WILL NOT BE A TRAILER BITCH. I'm going to ride her ass till the wheels fall off.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 3 2008, 03:41 PM~11771020
> *I appriciate everyone looking out, its a nice frame but im doing this my way. True im not putting 6 pumps and a shit load of batteries. I will let SHORTY'S Hydraulics deal with that. But in the mean time The frame would have to be re-inforced, fully wrapped because its going to be driven every weekend it will be driven and hitting switches to all local shows. MY BLAZER WILL NOT BE A TRAILER BITCH. I'm going to ride her ass till the wheels fall off.
> *


but for that price you could buy it and strip all the chrome off of it and use it, like the suspension parts and shit...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 3 2008, 03:18 PM~11771781
> *but for that price you could buy it and strip all the chrome off of it and use it, like the suspension parts and shit...
> *



True but I would rather do something else other than CHROME frame. Like ....................................... YOU KNOW


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:0 :nicoderm:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatup brothers  

some good news out here, impala is ready to come home again, we pickin her up on monday


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

cool then I might come over to drop the frame at you house next week,
hope it doesn't rain so we can have a lil cruise


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 4 2008, 03:48 AM~11775920
> *whatup brothers
> 
> some good news out here, impala is ready to come home again, we pickin her up on monday
> *



I like the name of the 64 " EL IMIGRANTE"


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah i like it too :biggrin: a homie hooked me up with it and i liked it, matches good with the car and can do killer murals with that theme too


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

yeah foreal that would be nice


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

More work coming out of EXCLUSIVE. Thanks SIC





















About to mount the rims on. Pics later tonight


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

I GOT SOMEBODYS HANDLE BARS IN MY GARAGE, DONT KNOW WHO THEY BELONG TOO SO I WILL KEEP THEM. LOL.


----------



## Randy Watson (Apr 6, 2008)

That boy is good


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy Watson_@Oct 5 2008, 05:18 PM~11784898
> *That boy is good
> *



4 his 1st import/euro he said it came out nice. It tight but the sun glares to cause blindness when it hits. Thanks for the comment


----------



## Randy Watson (Apr 6, 2008)

Being from NY we have a more devers style then one style. I like them all. Euros/Lowriders and big bodies


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

some pics from a show my sons bike got first place some of his parts werent finshed yet so i stole some of my bike heres his bike street class


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks good :0 :0 been a while homie, hows things out there?  


@ Drop'em: handlebars huh? wonder who they are from :ugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Oct 5 2008, 11:48 PM~11788991
> *some pics from a show my sons bike got first place some of his parts werent finshed yet so i stole some of my bike heres his bike street class
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, where have you been hiding at homie? How is the family doing?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Oct 6 2008, 12:48 AM~11788991
> *some pics from a show my sons bike got first place some of his parts werent finshed yet so i stole some of my bike heres his bike street class
> 
> 
> ...


nice bro


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:biggrin: . GOT SOME HANDLEBARS THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH THEM. HEY MILZ CAN YOU REMIND ME WHAT I HAVE TO DO WITH THIS THINGS. THEY ARE A BIT TO CRAZY FOR ME. I STABBED MYSELF WITH THEM. TOO IT HURT


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Oct 5 2008, 11:48 PM~11788991
> *some pics from a show my sons bike got first place some of his parts werent finshed yet so i stole some of my bike heres his bike street class
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks bros ive been ok got busted doing graff so im on home d got cort at the end of the month and i hit a roo in my car its all good i have insurance :biggrin: 
the rest of the family are going well


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

heres my car


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 6 2008, 09:26 PM~11792519
> *:biggrin: . GOT SOME HANDLEBARS THAT I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH THEM. HEY MILZ CAN YOU REMIND ME WHAT I HAVE TO DO WITH THIS THINGS. THEY ARE A BIT TO CRAZY FOR ME. I STABBED MYSELF WITH THEM. TOO IT HURT
> *


where is milz :cheesy: :cheesy: fool be nagging about his handlebars and now he disapears :roflmao: 

i think they have to go to wicked for goldplating :dunno: 

he will get on here probaly this evening


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 7 2008, 04:59 AM~11799790
> *where is milz  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  fool be nagging about his handlebars and now he disapears :roflmao:
> 
> i think they have to go to wicked for goldplating :dunno:
> ...


yes i been waiting on them for gold plating so send them this way drop'em


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2008, 07:58 AM~11800530
> *yes i been waiting on them for gold plating so send them this way drop'em
> *



Okay I will use the box, I get from you to resend them


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 7 2008, 03:59 AM~11799790
> *where is milz  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  fool be nagging about his handlebars and now he disapears :roflmao:
> 
> i think they have to go to wicked for goldplating :dunno:
> ...


that sucka is outa here  

 
drop em you got mail


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 7 2008, 08:59 AM~11800537
> *Okay I will use the box, I get from you to resend them
> *


i think they are going to be bugger than the box lol


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2008, 06:08 PM~11801042
> *i think they are going to be bugger than the box lol
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

its good to see things are gonna come along for milzz


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 8 2008, 02:17 AM~11809637
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> its good to see things are gonna come along for milzz
> *


finaly :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

wasup family?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jonny b_@Oct 5 2008, 11:48 PM~11788991
> *some pics from a show my sons bike got first place some of his parts werent finshed yet so i stole some of my bike heres his bike street class
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 8 2008, 03:39 AM~11809721
> *finaly  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> wasup family?
> *


EVERYTHING THAT I HAVE BOXED UP FOR EVERYONE THAT BOUGHT OR SHIPPING FOR PEOPLE WILL BE GOING OUT ON MONDAY EVENING


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

no problem  can't wait to get those goodies :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 8 2008, 11:08 AM~11812281
> *no problem    can't wait to get those goodies  :0 :biggrin:
> *


me neither, hope the shipping of my forks,handlebars and sissybars wont cost me to much but i strongly doubd it


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 8 2008, 12:35 PM~11813105
> *me neither, hope the shipping of my forks,handlebars and sissybars wont cost me to much but i strongly doubd it
> *



$2,500 for that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 8 2008, 01:35 PM~11813105
> *me neither, hope the shipping of my forks,handlebars and sissybars wont cost me to much but i strongly doubd it
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

i heard post office does it cheaper ?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 8 2008, 07:27 PM~11816452
> *SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


empty ur inbox its full


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Oct 8 2008, 06:35 PM~11816540
> *empty ur inbox its full
> *



Okay. Its already fool


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news+Oct 8 2008, 04:22 PM~11814694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking nice bro :biggrin: have a nice trip to vegas fam


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 8 2008, 07:12 PM~11816945
> *yep thats what we use
> looking nice bro  :biggrin:  have a nice trip to vegas fam
> *



Already, Thanks D.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 8 2008, 06:27 PM~11816452
> *SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


 nice a valve cover sandwich


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 8 2008, 06:27 PM~11816452
> *SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 8 2008, 06:27 PM~11816452
> *SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 8 2008, 01:01 PM~11813400
> *$2,500 for that.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

lookin good  need to get me some chrome too, but thats for later  :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 9 2008, 10:06 AM~11821625
> *lookin good    need to get me some chrome too, but thats for later    :biggrin:
> *


don't you mean gold?


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

both :biggrin: i have everything planned out in my head  Djoce has his part to do too, but that still faaaaaar away, got the chrysler to finish up first :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 8 2008, 08:27 PM~11816452
> *SO FRESH AND SO CLEAN
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: should of kept the ones in the mc and would save those ducket


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 9 2008, 10:16 AM~11821713
> *both  :biggrin:  i have everything planned out in my head    Djoce has his part to do too, but that still faaaaaar away, got the chrysler to finish up first  :biggrin:
> *


I like both  
mine will have both to, its kinda hard to find a good balance between the two tho


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 9 2008, 10:22 AM~11821757
> *:cheesy:  should of kept the ones in the mc and would save those ducket
> *



What the fuck are you talking about.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 8 2008, 09:20 PM~11817650
> *Already, Thanks D.
> *


what time you leaveing


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 9 2008, 11:58 AM~11822650
> *what time you leaveing
> *


First thing in the morning


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 11:44 AM~11822504
> *What the fuck are you talking about.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

have a safe trip out there drop'em


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

x2


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Oct 9 2008, 12:38 PM~11823007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 9 2008, 08:13 PM~11827147
> *Thanks Homie. Im taking my memory stick to take alot of pictures
> :0
> *


AMB's work


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 10 2008, 03:44 PM~11833454
> *
> *


wasup homie


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 9 2008, 09:48 PM~11823098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   

how everyone out there?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2008, 03:32 AM~11841929
> *
> 
> how everyone out there?
> *


chillin, lookin at them vegas pics :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

same hereeee :biggrin:  definitely gotta go out there some day


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

ill go there in two years after I have finished school.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

sounds good, lets import some project cars while we out there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2008, 03:53 AM~11841946
> *sounds good, lets import some project cars while we out there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and lets import some belgian Quality bikes :0 :biggrin: 
thats right, in two years i will have finished my radio flyer that I will take to vegas :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thought about it too, been a while since i didn't build a bike, normaly the trike was the last one i was gonna build but you never know what the future brings :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 12 2008, 04:35 AM~11841967
> *thought about it too, been a while since i didn't build a bike, normaly the trike was the last one i was gonna build but you never know what the future brings  :biggrin:
> *


I'll have a blue patherend, triped, silverleafed radio flyer by that time :biggrin: :0 
got some big plans for that one


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

whatuuup woooorld??? wheres everybody at??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Another sneak pic:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 13 2008, 07:20 PM~11852177
> *Another sneak pic:
> 
> 
> ...


thats going to look awesome...

will this be manual or hydros, gas, or actuators


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 13 2008, 05:54 PM~11852523
> *thats going to look awesome...
> 
> will this be manual or hydros, gas, or actuators
> *


Engine are run by GAS homie. :biggrin: hahhahahahahahahaha.



I know what you talking about. Dont know Im trying to eliminate all the wires I can and dont need.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 14 2008, 06:20 AM~11856538
> *Engine are run by GAS homie.  :biggrin:  hahhahahahahahahaha.
> I know what you talking about. Dont know Im trying to eliminate all the wires I can and dont need.
> *


are you puttin a hydro set-up in de blazer?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 14 2008, 11:46 AM~11858893
> *are you puttin a hydro set-up in de blazer?
> *



Sorry but I cant say no more. I will keep you all updated as I get closer to finishing up


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm i'm motivated as hell to do a new bike seeing all these vegas pics on layitlow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 14 2008, 02:21 PM~11860435
> *damm i'm motivated as hell to do a new bike seeing all these vegas pics on layitlow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



El Imigrante: Impala '64

Stick to this. Seel your trike or dont add shit to it. Fix the 64 homie


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yeah i know bro, the trike is for sale, finding a buyer is another thing though... the thing is with the 64 i'm mainly gonna cruise with it, not doing a show car with it any time soon you know, i do want some 13's on there so thats probaly the next thing once the car is completely payed back... going for some Z's so wont be for soon either... i should get some parts for the car during the winter though, a majestic homie is picking up some parts in LA for me  impala is gonna look sooooooooooo fresh with the new things


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 14 2008, 02:35 PM~11860562
> *yeah i know bro, the trike is for sale, finding a buyer is another thing though... the thing is with the 64 i'm mainly gonna cruise with it, not doing a show car with it any time soon you know, i do want some 13's on there so thats probaly the next thing once the car is completely payed back... going for some Z's so wont be for soon either... i should get some parts for the car during the winter though, a majestic homie is picking up some parts in LA for me    impala is gonna look sooooooooooo fresh with the new things
> *



Yeah I know. Hey I will mail out those items of your this week, sorry about the wait you know what has been going on down here.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

no problem drop'em  i received my OG push button radio today for the 64  looks real good, OG buttons and everything, chrome good, realy did a good deal on it  will post pics later on :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 15 2008, 08:00 AM~11868409
> *no problem drop'em    i received my OG push button radio today for the 64    looks real good, OG buttons and everything, chrome good, realy did a good deal on it    will post pics later on :biggrin:
> *


Go check out car club topic, im going to post pics of the blazer in there


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Oct 15 2008, 08:00 AM~11868409
> *no problem drop'em    i received my OG push button radio today for the 64    looks real good, OG buttons and everything, chrome good, realy did a good deal on it    will post pics later on :biggrin:
> *


  
your still goin to tuningsalon?
hope to see you over there homie


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Talk about a hater I made Exclusive and yeah you claim you kick me out but how could you I made the club?And you are right i dont know everybodys name thats because you wanted to make the club bigger anybody can give a plaque to people.The real Exclusive is gone i made.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 01:26 PM~11870907
> *Talk about a hater I made Exclusive and yeah you claim you kick me out but how could you I made the club?And you are right i dont know everybodys name  thats because you wanted to make the club bigger anybody can give a plaque to people.The real Exclusive is gone i made.
> *


Im glad I got to you. Just for the record I never kicked you out, you walked away. Oh just since you want to let all the trash out, when you get out of a club you talk to the members. Dont leave your shirt and plaque on my door steps. Yeah I decide to make the club bigger because people wanted to join and be part of a great club that was forming. I have no regrets on making the club where its at now. Like I said on my signature before I erased it. THE NEW FACE OF EXCLUSIVE IS BORN AND WE AINT GOING NOWHERE TILL WE ALL DECIDE AS A CLUB TO KILL IT. Like I said before you are more than welcome to come back, after we settle a little personnal isue you say you have with me. I went out of my way for you cause I thought we were boys, and we had a great club going but you sat there and screwed it up. So please you walked away, just let let it go. The new face of EXCLUSIVE will keep on rolling.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 01:39 PM~11871029
> *Im glad I got to you. Just for the record I never kicked you out, you walked away. Oh just since you want to let all the trash out, when you get out of a club you talk to the members. Dont leave your shirt and plaque on my door steps. Yeah I decide to make the club bigger because people wanted to join and be part of a great club that was forming. I have no regrets on making the club where its at now. Like I said on my signature before I erased it. THE NEW FACE OF EXCLUSIVE IS BORN AND WE AINT GOING NOWHERE TILL WE ALL DECIDE AS A CLUB TO KILL IT. Like I said before you are more than welcome to come back, after we settle a little personnal isue you say you have with me. I went out of my way for you cause I thought we were boys, and we had a great club going but you sat there and screwed it up. So please you walked away, just let let it go. The new face of EXCLUSIVE will keep on rolling.
> *


I made the club :uh: And i dont need all kinds of people one deep


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 01:42 PM~11871060
> *I made the club  :uh: And i dont need all kinds of people one deep
> *


I thought it was a major label.lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

DONT COME BACK LATER SAYING THIS WAS ALL JUST A JOKE


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 01:43 PM~11871069
> *I thought it was a major label.lol
> *


Exclusive aint a club Its a label you can claim it all you want


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 01:46 PM~11871103
> *DONT COME BACK LATER SAYING THIS WAS ALL JUST A JOKE
> *


Its not Im the original founder of the club he can say what ever he wants but everybody knows whos real and how has been showing a bicycle.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 01:47 PM~11871110
> *Exclusive aint a club Its a label you can claim it all you want
> *



Well you need to get your ass out of LAYITLOW cause we LOWRIDERS in here, not recording studios or tele marketing shit.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 01:53 PM~11871169
> *Well you need to get your ass out of LAYITLOW cause we LOWRIDERS in here, not recording studios or tele marketing shit.
> *


haha you aint no lowrider :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 15 2008, 01:46 PM~11871103
> *DONT COME BACK LATER SAYING THIS WAS ALL JUST A JOKE
> *



Danny,

The new FACE of EXCLUSIVE is still here and will be here no matter what. Just so that everyone knows EXCLUSIVE CAR& BIKE CLUB has nothing or no affiliation with EXCLUSIVE RECORD LABEL OR MAJOR LABEL what ever he want to call himself.

All the FAMILY knows who is real and who aint. Hey Danny I will give you your $$ for the plaque you neVer got homie.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 01:56 PM~11871206
> *Danny,
> 
> The new FACE of EXCLUSIVE is still here and will be here no matter what. Just so that everyone knows EXCLUSIVE CAR& BIKE CLUB has nothing or no affiliation with EXCLUSIVE RECORD LABEL OR MAJOR LABEL what ever he want to call himself.
> ...


Be original and come out with your own name..The family what family you dont even have nothing to show your a joke.Yeah when you were exclusive it was Problemas at this show and so on and you had nothing but yeah you claim we family.You need to just let it go and star your own club


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 27 2008, 10:57 PM~11457995
> *"Problemas"  EXCLUSIVE Baytown T.X
> 
> 
> ...


The original Founder


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 02:00 PM~11871260
> *Be original and come out with your own name..The family what family you dont even have nothing to show your a joke.Yeah when you were exclusive it was Problemas at this show and so on and you had nothing but yeah you claim we family.You need to just let it go and star your own club
> *



It is your a MAJOR LABEL and we are Club.

I got better things to do than sit here and argue with a little kid. Its best that you shut up and start your own topic and get out of OUR TOPIC. Before I let all your fucking trash out.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 02:06 PM~11871322
> *It is your a MAJOR LABEL and we are  Club.
> 
> I got better things to do than sit here and argue with a little kid. Its best that you shut up and start your own topic and get out of OUR TOPIC. Before I let all your fucking trash out.
> *


Haha you must be mad because you have a tatoo anyways Exclusive aint a club you must be a fake to want to claim Exclusive


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 02:07 PM~11871338
> *Haha you must be mad because you have a tatoo anyways Exclusive aint a club you must be a fake  to want to claim Exclusive
> *



Im not mad and never will be, im glad you out cause my back doesnt hurt anymore. Yeah I have a tatoo that says EXCLUSIVE and im fucking proud of it till I die.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 15 2008, 02:09 PM~11871366
> *Im not mad and never will be, im glad you out cause my back doesnt hurt anymore. Yeah I have a tatoo that says EXCLUSIVE and im fucking proud of it till I die.
> *


Im made it why would i be out


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyways!

I apologize for the BS that has happend. Moving on to better buisness.

Wuz up Family


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 14 2008, 01:36 PM~11859339
> *Sorry but I cant say no more. I will keep you all updated as I get closer to finishing up
> *


Damn homie can't wait to make some parts for this truck. U gotta know we hold trucks near and dear to our hearts. Alright homie i'm puttn the word out for a 85 grill so we can work off those specs, i'll keep u in the loop. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 15 2008, 02:17 PM~11871455
> *Damn homie can't wait to make some parts for this truck. U gotta know we hold trucks near and dear to our hearts. Alright homie i'm puttn the word out for a 85 grill so we can work off those specs, i'll keep u in the loop. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *



Hell yeah homie, you already know. If I find one I will send it to you. But then again if you beat me to it let me know. Cant wait to put that grill on the truck.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 15 2008, 02:17 PM~11871455
> *Damn homie can't wait to make some parts for this truck. U gotta know we hold trucks near and dear to our hearts. Alright homie i'm puttn the word out for a 85 grill so we can work off those specs, i'll keep u in the loop. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *



Im working on those measurement right now, for the rear


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

high


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 15 2008, 02:03 PM~11871287
> *The original Founder
> *


not gettin involved in your situation here but you say here that you are the original founder, why did you leave the club if you were the founder, I mean I have always respected you and your bike me and Anthony have been puttin the name exclusive down next to big names as majestics amsterdam, luxurious france en RO europe.
All I want to say is that exclusive is a tight club, if you wish to leave the club I can't stop you but don't come in here talkin BS to one another, just sort it out together...
you don't see me and tony fuckin around like a bunch of **** hu  

anyway, wasup family


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

milz come on msn, gonna explain you the whole thing


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 16 2008, 10:13 AM~11880908
> *not gettin involved in your situation here but you say here that you are the original founder, why did you leave the club if you were the founder, I mean I have always respected you and your bike me and Anthony have been puttin the name exclusive down next to big names as majestics amsterdam, luxurious france en RO europe.
> All I want to say is that exclusive is a tight club, if you wish to leave the club I can't stop you but don't come in here talkin BS to one another, just sort it out together...
> you don't see me and tony fuckin around like a bunch of **** hu
> ...


I never left the club if anything just gave the plaque and shirt because he gave too me and didnt want him asking for it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THE FOUNDER ALWAYS KEEPS THE NAME NO MATTER WHAT.........IF YOUR NOT HAPPY THERE WHY WOULD YOU WANT THAT NAME ANYWAY


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 16 2008, 10:29 AM~11881097
> *THE FOUNDER ALWAYS KEEPS THE NAME NO MATTER WHAT.........IF YOUR NOT HAPPY THERE WHY WOULD YOU WANT THAT NAME ANYWAY
> *


I m happy with the club but not happy with some people


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 16 2008, 10:31 AM~11881121
> *I m happy with the club  but not happy with some people
> *


YOU BEING THE FOUNDER SHOULD KEEP THE NAME


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i call bullshit. 2 friends fighting


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 16 2008, 10:31 AM~11881121
> *I m happy with the club  but not happy with some people
> *


well than pm a ***** homie, I hope you ain't talkin bout me cuz if you have a problems just call me you know  
anyway I would like it if you came back to the club and everyone can have talk and sort things out the right way


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 16 2008, 11:31 AM~11881121
> *I m happy with the club  but not happy with some people
> *



JOSE STOP FUCKING AROUND AND HOOK UP WITH THE ORIGINAL CLUB FROM THE BAY. YOU KNOW THERE REAL AND DONT PLAY GAMES......


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 16 2008, 11:31 AM~11881787
> *JOSE STOP FUCKING AROUND AND HOOK UP WITH THE ORIGINAL CLUB FROM THE BAY. YOU KNOW THERE REAL AND DONT PLAY GAMES......
> *


WHAT CLUB IS THAT????


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 16 2008, 01:39 PM~11881867
> *WHAT CLUB IS THAT????
> *


lc


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 16 2008, 12:44 PM~11881930
> *lc
> *


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 16 2008, 07:31 PM~11881787
> *JOSE STOP FUCKING AROUND AND HOOK UP WITH THE ORIGINAL CLUB FROM THE BAY. YOU KNOW THERE REAL AND DONT PLAY GAMES......
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Start up a new topic. The threadstarters account appears to have been hacked and I've had requests to close this one down.


----------

